# Look for accomodation to rent



## adam_lipscombe (Oct 23, 2008)

My family and I are moving to Portugal in January 2009 and we are looking for somewhere to rent for 6 - 12 months. We are 2 adults and 2 children.

We are looking for somehwre in the Western Algarve, Aljezur or the Odeira / Milfontes regions. We can pay up EUR 700 per month.

We need 2 bedrooms and the possiblity of an internet connection (I work at home and need this for my job).


Does anyone know of anything suitable or where I might be best to look?

Thanks - Adam


----------



## littlehelper (Sep 18, 2008)

adam_lipscombe said:


> My family and I are moving to Portugal in January 2009 and we are looking for somewhere to rent for 6 - 12 months. We are 2 adults and 2 children.
> 
> We are looking for somehwre in the Western Algarve, Aljezur or the Odeira / Milfontes regions. We can pay up EUR 700 per month.
> 
> ...


Hi Adam,

Have you tried some of the holiday accommodation sites like holidaylettings.co.uk? They have an option where you can filter off properties considering long term lets. There are several others out there. so it's worth spending some time on them.

Even if the owner of the property can't help you, they may be able to point you in the right direction.

Good luck!


----------



## cathyt (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi i have a 2 bed apartment in alvor available the going rate in this area is between 550 to 650 euros per month 
kathy
please email [email protected]


----------

